# Finally got my tree up.



## squatting dog (Nov 28, 2019)

So... how's it look?


----------



## toffee (Nov 28, 2019)

well it certainly different SD. LOL


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 28, 2019)

Charlie browns tree has got nothing on yours LOL!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2019)

This can’t be doing anything positive for your depression. I’d be depressed looking at that too.
Why not go out and get a real Christmas tree. Put lights and decorations on it. Surely you have some treasured Christmas ornaments.

A Christmas tree can truly be spirit lifting.
The smell of the evergreen lingers throughout the house. The ornaments are bright and cheerful and the lights at night give out a romantic atmosphere.

Light a candle of two. Start the fireplace and put on some good music.

Be kind to yourself. 
You deserve better.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 28, 2019)

I got my wreath up on the door.

This year they sell battery operated mini lights at Dollarama.

I use rechargeable batteries and they last quite a long time with the lights on.

Helps to brighten up the dark hallway.


----------

